# What is L.E./S&C?



## milfpower

So I am going to apply for my local JATC apprenticeship and it gives me three options, "Inside Wireman", "L.E./S&C" and "Residential Wireman".


----------



## emtnut

milfpower said:


> So I am going to apply for my local JATC apprenticeship and it gives me three options, "Inside Wireman", "L.E./S&C" and "Residential Wireman".


Limited Energy / Sound and Communications


probably NOT what you want


----------



## MechanicalDVR

@milfpower, go for inside wireman!

And best of luck with your endeavor!


----------



## matt1124

emtnut said:


> Limited Energy / Sound and Communications
> 
> 
> probably NOT what you want


----------



## LasVegasJDub86

Hahahahaha ????????

Yes definitely go for
Inside wireman!


----------



## milfpower

matt1124 said:


>


 Been there done that.


----------



## emtnut

matt1124 said:


>


fftopic:.. but ....

That reminds me when I was first married, first new house ... couldn't afford cable.
Bastids disconnected it within a month.

So I put on my hard had, safety vest, had my Klein leather tool pouch ... I looked the part 
Where the cable connection was on the service pole, there was a shed in the way. I put a ladder on top of the shed, leaned against the pole, and hooked up not only my cable, but 2 others that were disconnected.

From any neighbours viewpoint ... I looked like the cable guy...
If you were in my back yard, you saw a yahoo with a ladder on top of the shed, shinning up the pole :shifty:

:laughing:


----------



## M.A.R

Go Inside Wireman


----------

